# Tung Oil?



## madman22 (Jan 24, 2012)

I just built a computer desk out of pine wood. I stained the wood with 2 coats of minwax red oak stain. I am going to use tung oil to finish the desk. I bought Formbys high gloss tung oil. Here is the way a friend told me to apply. Please tell me if this is a good way. Thanks

1.) Use .0000 Steel Wool to smooth out desk.

2.) Apply tung oil with 220 grit sandpaper, then 400 grit sandpaper, then .0000 steel wool, and then finally a cheese cloth. Letting the tung oil dry 24 hrs between each application. 

3.) Then for the the final coat use lemon oil on a cheese cloth.


----------



## Wood Master (May 30, 2012)

yes that way would work for what you are doing.


----------



## madman22 (Jan 24, 2012)

In between the application of tung oil, should I steel wool when tung oil dries?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would sand the bare wood with 180x-220x. Use your stain. When dry do not sand. Apply with a smooth lint free cloth an application of Formby's (which is an oil/varnish mix). When dry, use 320x to smooth out any nibs, and then re-coat. Continue until the finish is satisfactory. No need for lemon oil.








 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't care for using steel wool on raw wood. I prefer to use sandpaper only. Sanding through 400 grit should be enough. The tung oil would be best if you don't use the lemon oil and just use the tung oil about once a month for a year.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Unsure about pine, but I don't sand poplar, or any hardwood, beyond 180 before staining. Just my experience, and YMMV, but it seems that sanding beyond 180 closes the pores enough to make staining evenly a bit more problematic. 
Other than that caveat, I agree with Cman's schedule. 
You can fairly well, and cheaply, replicate Formby's with a 50/50 mixture of BLO and either poly or marine varnish. I've mixed Watco, in various shades, with marine varnish, as well.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

>>>> Formby's (which is an oil/varnish mix)

Actually, Formby's Tung Oil Finish is a varnish pure and simple. It's an alkyd/soya oil varnish that is formulated to be very light amber in color. On the back label is it correctly, but somewhat inconspicuously, labeled as a varnish.

Application works best if the directions on the label are followed.


----------



## madman22 (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok so I tried to put the tung oil on 220 grit sandpaper today and it was a mess, I could not get it to coat evenly. Can I just put the tung oil on with a cheese cloth and keep building up coats?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

madman22 said:


> Ok so I tried to put the tung oil on 220 grit sandpaper today and it was a mess, I could not get it to coat evenly. Can I just put the tung oil on with a cheese cloth and keep building up coats?


You don't put the oil on the sandpaper. Use a smooth lint free "T" shirt type material folded in a smooth pad.








 







.


----------



## madman22 (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok thanks, so I should just smooth out the desk with fine steel wool and then apply the tung oil.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

madman22 said:


> Ok thanks, so I should just smooth out the desk with fine steel wool and then apply the tung oil.


Have you read any of the responses?









 







.


----------



## madman22 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the help, reread everything and it all makes sense now.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

madman22 said:


> Thanks for all the help, reread everything and it all makes sense now.



If you run into a problem ask about it. Responses to a question are usually based on the experiences with the subject matter. Answers may seem different that printed instruction may imply, so clarification may be necessary. On the Formby's label it suggests to use an applicator pad (folded smooth cloth)...not sandpaper to apply the oil. 









 







.


----------

